# Replacing Crowbar lenses



## Guest (Oct 28, 2008)

How difficult is it to replace the lenses on Oakley Crowbars? 

I'm debating getting a second pair night lenses and swapping when I ride a night or just getting full second pair for nights. Also, anyone know where to pick up some HI Yellow lenses on the cheap?


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

No idea where to get them cheap. Replacing them is easy. Lift up the frame at the top, and work your way around.


----------



## Grimdog (Oct 13, 2007)

I would recommend just getting a secon pair of goggles. Speaking from experience, it is a lot less hassle and easier on your gear than swapping lenses out all of the time.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

$70 for the lens, $90 for the lens+goggle on BackcountryOutlet. Your choice.


----------



## Grimdog (Oct 13, 2007)

legallyillegal said:


> $70 for the lens, $90 for the lens+goggle on BackcountryOutlet. Your choice.


Exactly. The "pain in the ass factor" is worth more than the $20 in my mind.


----------



## alex is w0rd (Aug 26, 2008)

speaking of HI yellow, is that a good lense for low light/night riding?


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

Yes.
10char


----------



## romesaz (Nov 21, 2007)

alex is w0rd said:


> speaking of HI yellow, is that a good lense for low light/night riding?


I've a persimon lense, and it's fantastic for night.
I would image HI is even better.


----------

